# Paedobaptism HELP!



## Romans922 (Feb 27, 2007)

My boss asked me yesterday for some help with this subject, is there any good and basic (really basic) articles on Covenant Theology as it has to do with Paedobaptism?


----------



## Philip A (Feb 27, 2007)

I found this article by Dennis Johnson to be extremely helpful - _Infant Baptism: How My Mind Has Changed_.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 27, 2007)

Philip A said:


> I found this article by Dennis Johnson to be extremely helpful - _Infant Baptism: How My Mind Has Changed_.



 I remember reading that awhile back. It's probably the best popular-level, all-around, balanced article I've read on the issue as a whole.


----------



## 5solasmom (Feb 27, 2007)

Funny about Malone's critique of Children of the Promise.

I disagree with his assessment. He seems to portray Booth himself as though he's writing "down" to the typical reader - almost as though he is intending to be "deceptive". I may be wrong, but that's the impression I come away with.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2007)

Francis Schaeffer wrote a small primer on baptism. I can't remember what the title of it was but his logic was very sound. I've even talked to some Credos that said it was a good treatment of the subject from a Paedo POV.

Wish I could remember what the title was. It wasn't a large book just a small booklet. Haven't seen it on the bookshelves for a number of years.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> Francis Schaeffer wrote a small primer on baptism. I can't remember what the title of it was but his logic was very sound. I've even talked to some Credos that said it was a good treatment of the subject from a Paedo POV.
> 
> Wish I could remember what the title was. It wasn't a large book just a small booklet. Haven't seen it on the bookshelves for a number of years.



_Baptism_


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks. I was just looking it up when you posted the link. 

I feel stupid now. It's been awhile since I read it and with so simple a title I just forgot I guess. I've read quite a bit of Schaeffer's stuff and I guess I was expecting a title along the lines of what you'd see in some of his other works, like Genesis in Space and Time, stuff like that.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 27, 2007)

The best one that I know of is the Formulary for the Baptism of Infants found in the oldest of the blue Psalter Hymnals of the CRC (the one with a picture of a church window in the lower right corner.) It can also be found in the newer blue ones as Form 1. I've posted it before, I think. I'll look it up and see if I can post it. 

That is, unless Andrew M beats me to it, like he always does.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll have to type it up, because I can't find it online. If you want it, Andrew, I'll type it up for you.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

JohnV said:


> I'll have to type it up, because I can't find it online. If you want it, Andrew, I'll type it up for you.



 John -- Is that the 1959 edition?


----------

